# 15 gallon schoolers



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Are there any brightly colored schooling fish other than neon tetras that would work in a 15 gallon tank? I like all tetras and may just end up with neons but i wanted something a little less uncommon. Also, they would have to be at petsmart/petco. I like going to a family owned fs but they are just to far away.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cardinal tetras look like neons, but are a bit bigger. Black neons are cool too, but I'd say they're rare.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I found that I like the Black Neon Tetra so am thinking of some for the 29 gallon that I'm planning. My LFS said they always have some and, thankfully for me, they're fairly inexpensive. I was also told that they're slightly more hardy than Neon Tetra or Cardinal Tetra.

That being said, I don't think they quite measure up to my BF's idea of brightly colored. Neat, and they do have some flash, but not really colorful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

With or without a betta?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I think i might go with black neons. But dont they get bigger than the normal neon or is that judt the "jumbo" kind?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

And to add to Olympia's post... What are your water parameters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I know its not good, at all but i dont know the parameters. And im not sure if i will move my female from the five gal and put her in the 15 gal or not


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

There are actually a few small rasbora species that fit your wants, but they are soft water fish (like really soft water fish). It's not a perfect solution, but this chart has the general trends of water hardness throughout the continental US. United States Water Hardness Map, What is my water hardness?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

The only challenge I have with that water hardness map is that many public utilities treat the water being sent to homes. Better for me was to hunt up the water quality report that my local utility punishes for our area. I think these are generally available on the internet?

You can also take a water sample to your local Petco/PetSmart for testing.

ETA: I looked at the water hardness map again and I'm in one of those "liquid rock running through your pipes" segments of the country, but my tap water is softened a lot by the utility so it comes out on the low end of the "medium hard" range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I never even thought of rasboras.. They hae always been one of my favorites next to tiger barbs. Also, acording to the chart i have moderatley hard water.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

helms97 said:


> I never even thought of rasboras.. They hae always been one of my favorites next to tiger barbs. Also, acording to the chart i have moderatley hard water.


You mean between 3 and 7dGH? There are a lot of rasbora that can work in that range. But you'll still want to figure out the exact number because that's still a large range and will be too hard for some rasbora. What specific species do you have in mind?


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I like the harlequin rasboras.. ( im pretty sure i spelled it wrong ). Are they a hardy type?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes. Harlequin rasbora are rather hardy. And they will work in your water. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

The tank is 24 in long, 12 in deep and 12 in wide
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Perfect! A school of 7-8 harlequins will fit in your tank wonderfully! I'm glad we could find something you like and that will work in your tank.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Me too! Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

